# Article about Ricky Lundell



## Ceicei (Dec 21, 2006)

This was in the local newspaper (12/21/2006).  It is a very interesting read.



> *Jui-jitsu &#8212; UVSC student is No. 1 in world*
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]*By Rosalie Westenskow*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Deseret Morning News[/FONT]
> OREM &#8212; Utah Valley State College student Ricky Lundell, who is said to be the youngest American ever to receive a special type of jui-jitsu black belt, can topple a man three times his size.


 More in the link below:

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,650216600,00.html


----------



## Ybot (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the artical.  I've heard of Lundell, but didn't know much about him.  A BJJ black belt at 19 is crazy.  It takes an average of about 10 years of regular (~3 X per week @ 2 hrs each) for most to reach black.  You can't even hold a purple belt until your 18, and it typicly takes 2 years from there to brown, and another 2 for black.  Anyway, cool stuff.


----------

